# 31 and can't orgasm during intercourse



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

I have been married 5 years and also sexually active in the past. I can orgasm by "other means" and it's lots of fun, but I wish it could be more mutual. I feel guilty and sad that I can't give that to my husband. I don't want him to think that it's because of him. 


Before you tell me.to try..masturbating, I hate it and i find it boring and it's never done anything for me. EVER. 

We.are pretty happy, but I wish I could be "normal" and have more mutual fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think you're potentially mistaken in what you consider "normal". A fairly large percentage of perfectly ordinary, healthy, sexually normal women cannot orgasm from PIV sex. They require direct clitoral stimulation. It's just a fact. You aren't broken or defective if you are one of them.

If you want to have orgasms during intercourse, either you or he will probably need to stimulate your clit during PIV sex.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Masturbating do nothing for me either. I thought perhaps it was because I do orgasm from PIV. Like OP said it pretty much meh.

I have to confess unbelievable ignorance when it comes to PIV clit whatever or wherever the orgasms come from because my H was my first and I since eventually I did O after several sessions of painful to uncomfortable sex. 

When you have spooning or doggie it pretty natural move for partner to stimulate. Maybe that a way for you to experience orgasm during PIV?


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I think you are very normal. Ive read that only 25% of women can orgasm from penetration alone. This has never happened for me - but I am able to get there with oral/manual.

I just really think most of us have clitoris's that are too far away from the vagina to be stimulated during sex. It doesn't happen on accident (for me) - that's for sure.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am 48 and it's only in the last 2 or 3 years that I have much success attaining orgasm from PIV sex alone. When I was your age I had never done it.

Stop comparing yourself to someone else's idea of 'normal' and relax and enjoy sex with your husband. Whatever works for the two of you it's what's normal for you!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

It took my years to get to this point. You are perfectly normal.

If you want to orgasm during intercourse you have two options, more if you are easily orgasmic.

During PIV you stimulate your clit, or have him do it. he can do it easily if you're on top, or there is a great disparity in your height....longer arms with shorter body.


While I realize the Gspot orgasm is difficult to achieve, I include this in case you were interested in trying it. Everyone's body is different but this works for me....

I have never been able to hit my own Gspot and believe me I have TRIED!!!!! if you get into doggy position and he places his thumb inside you with his fingers on top of your vulva, sort like holding a bowling ball palm facing up....His thumb is placing pressure on the area directly below your clit, which is inside your vagina. This is where the Gspot can be found. For me, it works like magic once I am aroused, but is annoying if I am not sufficiently aroused. Anyway, once he kind of knows where your Gspot is, he can aim for that during PIV, doggy style position.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Many women don't O from PIV. You may want to look up Coital Alignment Technique. It is positions that stimulate the clit as well. 

Coital Alignment Technique (CAT)


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Absolutely nothing abnormal QuiteSoul with you as the other posters have already said. My wife does not O with just PIV always, sometimes she does, sometimes not. However, it is rare for her not to O from oral, and usually very intensely.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, most women cannot orgasm from PIV alone. 

You can self stimulate during PIV.. that works out very well.


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

A study reported on the 'the sex researchers' showed that there is a correlation between the distance of the clitoris from the vaginal opening and PIV orgasms. 

Basically, women who's clitoris' were within about 1cm from the opening could have orgasms from PIV


----------

